# 2004-2006 GTO: GTOAA Concours Announcement



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT FOR OUR NEW GEN GTO OWNERS;​*

The GTOAA is happy to announce beginning in 2019 we will be adding a concours judging class for 2004-2006 GTOs! Classes will be for: Original, Restored, and Modified. Award Standards: Gold, Silver, and Bronze. The standards will be based on a point system and be judged by authorized GTOAA Concours Judges just as our vintage GTOs.

This has been a work in progress for many years. All necessary documentation has been collected as we prepare to introduce our New Gen GTO Concours class at our 2019 GTOAA International Convention at a site yet to be determined. This announcement at this time will allow those interested in having their 04-06 GTOs entered into concours time to prepare for our inaugural new gen GTO concours addition.

What does this mean for you, an owner of a new gen GTO? Having a Concours Gold attached to your GTO will identify your GTO among the best of the best and could add value to your car.


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for recognizing the new generation GTOs!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gogirl said:


> Thanks for recognizing the new generation GTOs!


The GTOAA has recognized the new gen GTOs from day 1. The reason it took so long for the new gens to be accepted into conours is because there is a 15 year wait for a GTO to be eligible. The 2004 GTO is eligible in 2019. A decision was made to accept the 2005-2006 years at the same time rather than 2005 for 2020 and the 2006 for 2021. 

They're popular with the staff of the GTOAA many of us own one.


----------

